# Soldering 4" copper lines



## mastadon (Nov 16, 2006)

:cool2: I need to solder a 4" copper fitting. I was wondering the best way to do it. Gas: MAPP, LP, or Acetylene? I usually use MAPP gas. Solder: Lead free or silver solder? The largest line I have done is 2 1/2". I have used both silver solder and lead free with MAPP and LP. I wasn't sure, getting into larger sizes, what gas would heat better and what solder would flow better.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Acetylene will allow faster heat distro and use lead free solder.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've done many a 4" line for refrigeration. The turbo-torch tip selection, I feel, is more important than the brazing/soldering alloy and the gas selection. That said, I absolutely prefer to braze with acetylene with an air/acetylene torch head, such as the turbo torch. Select a torch nozzle that is appropriate for the pipe size (an A-32, in the case of the turbo torch). Choose the wrong torch tip for brazing or soldering 4", and you're in for misery. Choose the right one, and it will be no problem. You can use a smaller tip and solder or braze the fitting in smaller sections as you work around it. This is a little tricky, but can be done successfully.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm with Ron on this one use acetylene and make sure your tip size is right even if you use a turbo tip , keep the heat moving to get even flow and use lead free solder.


----------



## plumber jay (Nov 1, 2006)

I like using victolic for 4" copper. But if specs say it must be soldier then a turbo acetaline torch is a must if your are silver soldiering.(or oxygen acetaline)


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

If you are using Mapp gas, you could have a helper with his own tourch. 2 tourches will do the trick. Acetylene is the preferred method espically if you are brasing.
Just make sure before you brase or solder that the fitting is to temperture all the way around. Your fitting should take even after you take the flame off. With pipe this large it will take some time before you can continue working. If you crack the joint, it is a pain in the a$$ to reheat and take, without overheating the fitting.

goodluck:thumbup1:


----------



## mastadon (Nov 16, 2006)

*fixed*

Thanks for all the advice. I used the turbo-torch with the A-32 tip and it went real smooth. :thumbup: No problems with it at all.:clap: 
Thanks again


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Good to hear Mastadon , Glad to help !!


----------

